# Crow problem



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Hello!

My 2 new Teils are terrified of crows. I sit their cage on a coffee table next to the window which offers a GREAT view but with nice big trees come big bad noisy crows!!! I hated them before I got my Teils but now I hate them even more. Whenever they see a crow plunging from a tree they both start screaming and they return to their "sleep perch" where they feel safe. This happened 6 times yesterday...

Yes, they never saw trees and nature before since they were raises in captivity but...I don't see this crow scare go away easily unless I take matter into my own hands.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is there a different window away from the crows where you can place them?


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Is there a different window away from the crows where you can place them?


Unfortunately not...they are screaming again as I type this. They saw 3 crpws plunging from the trees. Getting tired of these crows... Thank for the reply.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

That's what I was going to suggest. Maybe another window. Or turn the cage in a different direction.

Is there a way you can close the blinds/shades but still have light come through?


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Lulu The Tiel said:


> That's what I was going to suggest. Maybe another window. Or turn the cage in a different direction.
> 
> Is there a way you can close the blinds/shades but still have light come through?


Thanks guys. No, I'm going to leave the living room lights open and turn my vertical shades the other way around but I just saw an old lady throwing bread in the grass moments ago.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Well.. there you have it. That's why they come. Becuase she throws bread out.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

My cockatiels get spooked by wild birds as well even though I had net curtains. Hopefully turning the blinds will help, cockies get so easily spooked, mine are even scared of pigeons!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

It's a good thing mine aren't scared of pigeons since they live with Maggie in the same house. LOL But they ARE easily spooked.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I dont understand mine as they will call for the birds ouside when they are flying past but soon as they get close well they do skinny bird and fly away 
Mainly pigeons and seagulls but a crow was here the other day that scared the life out of them


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> I dont understand mine as they will call for the birds ouside when they are flying past but soon as they get close well they do skinny bird and fly away
> Mainly pigeons and seagulls but a crow was here the other day that scared the life out of them


Hello Perry,

Yes, it's both frustrating and funny at the same time. Mine live together and they both respond/sing to other birds (smaller, medium wild birds) but when it comes to crows...they get so spooked my ears hurt due to their extremely high pitched cry for help. I am a bird lover and hopefully I don't get frowned upon by others here but crows just don't really fit in the bird category in my dictionary. They scared away ALL the pretty little birds, they freak out squirrels and baby squirrels, they wake me up in the morning, they peck at the roof, they even attacked someone across the street and saw a crow murder a poor baby hedgehog (wild one). Crows are predators and need to be wiped / controlled by the government but God forbid not in Canada  Obama flytrap anyone? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Last summer 2 crows was attacking another one trying to eat him by the looks of it and killing him  ,i felt sorry for him it was horrible


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

Aww... that sucks. It also makes me a little sad when I have to close the blinds and my bird can't get natural light. 

I live downtown, so I don't have a crow problem, but a grackal problem (kinda like crows). Cookie IMITATES those obnoxious, annoying sounds! 
...UGH!!!

This may sound crazy and mean, but would you consider doing some Tiel Therapy? As in, getting your birds use to the crows so they won't be scared of them?
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Systematic_desensitization


----------

